# My lambing thread- 8 sets of twins, 1 set of Triplets and 2 singles!



## newgirl97 (Apr 5, 2013)

I was going to wait until we're officially on lamb watch to start a lambing thread, but I'm too impatient!

We're officially on Lamb Watch on April 8th. And i just can't wait! 

This is our first time lambing and we are both nervous and excited..
We have a small flock of eleven Canadian Arcott ewes and one Canadian Arcott ram.

All of the ewes except for two are named after Disney characters 

Now some pictures! 

These two pictures are of Lady, our ewe who is going to lamb first. 









 How does her bag and vulva look to everyone? Do they look close or not at all? 

This is Sheep-Dip (Dip or Dippy for short... There's a story behind her name ) 
I believe she is going to go second or third, her belly is small but her bag is large





 I LOVE the face she is making 

The ewe on the left in these pictures are Sheep-Dip and on the right Minnie. I believe Minnie is going to have multiples. She is GIANT compared to every other ewe. You can see a bit of her bag, That started about a week or so ago.











Thanks for viewing!  Hopefully I'll be able to post some cute lambie pictures soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

I am horrible telling when a sheep will lamb until I see the water bag, so I am little help 

Most of ours get those girlie parts puffy and pinker and when the teats stick out at right angles we are on labour watch.  Usually we are right, but there is the occasional ewe that we think has a way to go have the first lamb!

I'd be watching and checking the ewe with the large udder and puffy girlie parts often now if it was me.  On average pregnancy lasts 5 months, but we've had some come 5 days early or 5 days late...you are in the zone and wishing you easy births and beautiful lambs 

Lambing time is exhausting and a time of sleep deprivation here...but...it is my favourite time of the whole year!

I'm excited for you...lambing time is awesome when all goes right and a beautiful lamb arrives...when you think it is time and you grab your birthing kit...don't forget your camera!!!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 5, 2013)

Good luck with your up and coming lambs, and sleepless nights!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I hope your lambing season goes well with live healthy lambs


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 6, 2013)

You must be sooo excited! Besides what Bon said about their girl parts, mine also go off feed the day they lamb. They usually go find a place to stand off from the others and kind of have this stupified look on their face.  I can't wait to see what you get! Good luck with everything. Remember we are here if you need help! 

Oh and make sure to keep Purple Queen Vermont's lambing picture tutorial handy, it is such a great reference for what to expect. I've been know to pull it up on my phone when I'm out in the barnyard watching a ewe who is in labor.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I am horrible telling when a sheep will lamb until I see the water bag, so I am little help
> 
> Most of ours get those girlie parts puffy and pinker and when the teats stick out at right angles we are on labour watch.  Usually we are right, but there is the occasional ewe that we think has a way to go have the first lamb!
> 
> ...


I've been watching this particular ewe for weeks! She now hates me anywhere near her back end 
I have a feeling lambing season will be my favorite part of the year too! 
Thanks! I'm so excited!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Good luck with your up and coming lambs, and sleepless nights!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I hope your lambing season goes well with live healthy lambs


Thanks!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> You must be sooo excited! Besides what Bon said about their girl parts, mine also go off feed the day they lamb. They usually go find a place to stand off from the others and kind of have this stupified look on their face.  I can't wait to see what you get! Good luck with everything. Remember we are here if you need help!
> 
> Oh and make sure to keep Purple Queen Vermont's lambing picture tutorial handy, it is such a great reference for what to expect. I've been know to pull it up on my phone when I'm out in the barnyard watching a ewe who is in labor.


I am so excited! 
Awesome! I'll watch for that too, should be pretty easy to notice as all of our sheep are pigs.
I've been checking that tutorial often actually!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

As we are approaching our lambing season I'm worried about our ram.
Should we or shouldn't we separate him from the ewes?
Why exactly do you separate the ram when they have lambs?
This ram is always calm and quiet, (come to think of it, I'm not sure I've heard him made a sound) but should that change when babies are involved?

The only problem with separating him is that we have no other sheep for him to be with. We are looking for a second ram of our breed, but we're having a difficult time.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 6, 2013)

One of our rams, Dipsy, is quite docile and he doesn't bother the lambs at all. The other ram, Uriah, I wouldn't trust with a live wire between them! It depends on the nature of your ram. If he's laid back like you say I would let him stay in there and just watch to see how he reacts. I'm sure it will be fine.

The rams get most aggressive during breeding season, and since all the ewes are bred and having babies, he's probably at his loll time. The lambs, as they grow, will no doubt become a nuisance and want to jump all over him. That will be a real test to see how he does. Just be watchful, as I'm sure you will, be because you won't want to take your eyes off your little lambs for a second because they are So CUTE!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> One of our rams, Dipsy, is quite docile and he doesn't bother the lambs at all. The other ram, Uriah, I wouldn't trust with a live wire between them! It depends on the nature of your ram. If he's laid back like you say I would let him stay in there and just watch to see how he reacts. I'm sure it will be fine.
> 
> The rams get most aggressive during breeding season, and since all the ewes are bred and having babies, he's probably at his loll time. The lambs, as they grow, will no doubt become a nuisance and want to jump all over him. That will be a real test to see how he does. Just be watchful, as I'm sure you will, be because you won't want to take your eyes off your little lambs for a second because they are So CUTE!


Thanks! Hopefully he won't need to be separated! but we will watch just to make sure.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh and i heard my ram Baa for the first time today!

It was so funny i burst out laughing!
I can't describe it, It was deeper then i've ever heard a sheep be!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

I kept watching Lady yesterday, just hoping she would go! No such luck! 

But today is the first official day of our lambing season!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

TWINS! TWIN RAMS!
Ohhh! i'm so excited!! They're twenty minutes old right now. 

And surprisingly, our ewe Snow had them, and not Lady. 
THEY ARE THE CUTEST THINGS I HAVE EVER SEEN! The older one is suckling now, and the younger one hasn't quite yet, (He's just mastered walking) and Snow was cleaning him off. So I'm waiting for a bit before i step in.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

The littler one is eating no problem. The bigger one is having issues. He was drinking but now he keeps laying down and won't try to eat.
Maybe he's full or could it be worse? I've gone in there and tried to get him to suckle.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

Bigger lamb





Smaller lamb




together


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 8, 2013)

1)  Make sure there is milk coming out of both her udders.
2)  Dip the navels in iodine!
3)  Just keep an eye out, he's probably full already. 

   

Congratulations Sheep mommy!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

Should we try and cut the cords too? or just dip them as is?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't cut them for risk of bleeding. Usually the iodine shrivels them up pretty good. Others may disagree,  but I am a wimp and don't want to take the chance of having them bleed through the umbilical. Just take a small cup or medicine bottle and fill it. Make sure to dip from the end of the umbilical and get it all the way in the cup and smoosh the cup up to its belly.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 8, 2013)

I only trim the cord if it is really close to the ground. I think that, out of 28 lambs this year, I trimmed one cord. Everyone gets sprayed with iodine.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)

All disinfected now! 
Thanks for the help everyone!

I feel like these ewes are going to pile up with their lambs, we have so many that look so much closer then Snow did.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Snow's sister (from a litter of quads) Gem had twins today!  A ewe and a ram lamb!
Gem's fur is black around her eyes, and both babies have it too! Too cute!

I'll get pictures when they're dried off


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Minnie is in labor!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 9, 2013)

At least i THINK Minnie's in labor. She's laying down a bit away from the flock and has labored breathing. Shes gotten up and gone right back after a few seconds to laying down.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyways! 
Here's the pictures of Gem's twins!

This is her little ewe  She is TINY! 






The ram!





[

This is her ram and the ewe!








And yesterdays boys!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 10, 2013)

Adorable!  Sounds like Minnie is ready to go any minute...


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 10, 2013)

Third set of twins! 
Today Nala had a ram and a ewe set of twins!








They are IDENTICAL!

And here's yesterdays two!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Two sets of lambs this morning!

I woke up at 7am and felt like i needed to go out to the barn. I did so, and Minnie had two ram lambs laying with her, and Lady had one!

I got the rest of the sheep out of the barn so the little ones didn't get trampled.
And then i noticed Lady had a "bubble" sticking out of her, and within a few minutes i could see a face and the two feet! It looked like no pain at all for her to deliver it. She was licking her ram off the entire time she pushed it out, and she was standing! The little ewe hit the floor and flopped around, and Lady ignored her. She just kept cleaning off her ram. So i stepped in and cleaned out her mouth, and then backed off again. Soon Lady turned around and cleaned her daughter off :')

I don't have any pictures yet. It's hard to see their cool markings with the heat lamp.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's some pictures!
My camera died so Minnie's babies pictures are great 


 He's brown legged and nosed. Cute!!

Here's Lady's two!


 The ram is in the front, and the ewe in the back ^^




And then our little lamb flock 







This little girl is the prettiest lamb i've ever seen!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations!    So adorable!  I just love the dark around the eyes!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 16, 2013)

doxiemoxie said:
			
		

> Congratulations!    So adorable!  I just love the dark around the eyes!


Thanks!  
I love it too!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 16, 2013)

DAISY HAD TRIPLETS TODAY!  
I can't believe it! Two ewes and a ram!

This is the ram: 



and these are the ewes: 





So cute!

And here's some pictures of the other lambs, FINALLY playing outside because the weather has warmed up:







and we didn't castrate this little Ram, and are going to sell him as a ram


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 17, 2013)

Really cute!  Looks like the cat has a lot of new playmates.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Really cute!  Looks like the cat has a lot of new playmates.


Thanks! I think so too! The Cat is brave to be with the lambs! The ram (who btw as accepted the lambs as part of the flock and is okay with them ) pushes her away from the lambs, but as soon as he walks away, She goes straight back.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 17, 2013)

This morning Jazz had twin ewes! Making our lamb count 7 ewes and 8 rams. And now Sheep-Dip and Cinder seem to be in labor... Here's to hoping for girls!

Anyways,
Here's the newest twins:








And the rest!


 We've decided to name this little ewe Princess


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 17, 2013)

They are SOOO sweet! Gosh you are having a lot of multiples! That's just great!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> They are SOOO sweet! Gosh you are having a lot of multiples! That's just great!


Thanks! I'm surprised we're having this many mulitples! I knew the breed commonly had multiples the first time. But i never expected them all to have all twins! and i NEVER expected to have triplets first time!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 18, 2013)

Today Alice had twins!
A ewe and a ram!

and Cinder had a little ewe!
She hasn't passed any after birth yet and has had a red bulb/bubble thing hanging out of her for like two hours now. She's not making any effort to push. So we'll see if theres another little one hiding in there!

I'll post pictures once i know for sure if Cinder is having multiples or not.

So far 9 rams and 9 ewes. 
Mystery lamb would be the tie breaker!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Cinder passed her after birth last night.
So it's just a single!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Today Sheep-Dip had twin boys!

And Aurora had a boy, and is possibly still in labor!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 19, 2013)

All done lambing! Aurora had a single ram

This is Alice with her two Ram in the front, ewe the back. 




 Alice's two, Ewe has the brown face
Cinder and her adorable ewe!



Sheep-Dips two rams!








 Dobby the house elf


 the triplets!
http://s1082.photobucket.com/user/mittens1997/media/IMG_7988_zps17011b82.jpg.html

We almost lost Sheep-Dips ram with the dark face. Came home and he was way away from her all wet and not moving. Quickly got them inside and dried him off. He's all good now!

And thus ends our lambing season.
9 ewes and 12 rams. 

I didn't get a decent picture of Aurora's ram


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 19, 2013)

Here we are! Aurora's ram!


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations on all those beautiful lambies 

Enjoy your little loves ... I just love mine so much...watching them play makes me smile until my face hurts!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 20, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on all those beautiful lambies
> 
> Enjoy your little loves ... I just love mine so much...watching them play makes me smile until my face hurts!


Thanks!

Me too! I love going out and watching them!


----------



## n8ivetxn (May 13, 2013)

I know I'm a little late to the show, but I loved it! Congrats on all those healthy lambs and mommas! My first ones are due in about 6-7 weeks


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 13, 2013)

Congrats on all your lambs!!!! They look awesome!!!


----------



## Ruus (May 13, 2013)

So cute!!  And so many multiples! What breed are your girls?


----------



## newgirl97 (May 14, 2013)

n8ivetxn said:
			
		

> I know I'm a little late to the show, but I loved it! Congrats on all those healthy lambs and mommas! My first ones are due in about 6-7 weeks


Thanks! Good luck with your lambing!


----------



## newgirl97 (May 14, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Congrats on all your lambs!!!! They look awesome!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## newgirl97 (May 14, 2013)

Ruus said:
			
		

> So cute!!  And so many multiples! What breed are your girls?


 They're Canadian Arcott sheep! Known for multiples and easy lambing!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 15, 2013)

newgirl97 said:
			
		

> Ruus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Cannadian Arcotts!!! I am starting to get into them myself!!!  Too bad we don't live closer, or I would get a nice ram lamb off of you!!


----------



## newgirl97 (May 16, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> newgirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh we live in Alberta too! Thats cool!


----------



## newgirl97 (May 16, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> newgirl97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many Arcotts do you have so far?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 16, 2013)

Just 8 ewes so far! Keeping my eye out for a nice ram!!


----------

